# Sound card support

## jwpaine

I have an Asus u50F laptop with, I BELIEVE Conexant High Definition Audio.

In the kernel, I have PCI Sound devices (*) ---> Intel HD Audio (*) ----> and everything built in, including Conexant HD-audio

I have followed the ALSA guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml   and alsaconf can't find any devices.

Here is my lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
> ...

 

I don't see anything pertaining to audio, so I'm assuming that I'm missing other support in the kernel.

Any help would be great!

----------

## sebaro

Rebuild the kernel with the sound driver as module not built-in. After reboot start alsa "/etc/init.d/alsasound start". You can also put it in "boot" or "default" runlevels.

----------

## jwpaine

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Intel IbexPeak HDMI" "HDA:14f15069,10431993,00100301 HDA:80862804,80860101,00100000" "0x1043" "0x1993"

Hardware is initialized using a generic method

Now beeps work (if I backspace in the console or something) but other than that, audio is still not working....   I tried alsaconf and it said it couldn't find any PCI audio devices.......

cat /proc/asound/cards: 

```
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xd7c00000 irq 48

```

cat /cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstatproc/asound/oss/sndstat:   

```
Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.24 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux tux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #10 SMP Sat Oct 15 09:56:35 EDT 2011 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HDA Intel at 0xd7c00000 irq 48

Audio devices:

0: CONEXANT Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: Intel IbexPeak HDMI

```

Last edited by jwpaine on Sat Oct 15, 2011 6:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebaro

Are you in the "audio" group?

----------

## jwpaine

Weird... it's working now, after a reboot.

Thanks for the help!

----------

## sebaro

I always disable all OSS (Open Sound System) options from Device Drivers/Sound in kernel.

----------

